# Detailer's Domain: 2013 Audi RS5 - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Clear Film Install



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - 2013 Audi RS5
Requirements - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Full Front Clear Film Install

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 3/6 Fine Abrasive Paste - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Auto Finesse Citrus - Grime Remover
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Compound 3/6 
Opti Coat 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foamer Attachment for Pressure Washer
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before: 

































































































Prep - Wash/Decon/AutoScrub/Wheels/Tires

Ready for my bath









Before Wheels

















Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 

























A little Wheel Woolie action









Rinse









Bug and tar removal with Auto Finesse Citrus









Decon

















































Rinse and wash









































Removing any imperfections in the paint prior to Opti Coat - Sonax Nano Polish

Here is what the hood, trunk, and various panels look like

































Opti Coat installed









After shots prior to clear film

























Various clear film installation shots

























































































After shot
















































































































































Enjoy!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

great job :thumb: stunning :doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous car and amazing work as normal.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice job! beautiful RS 4.0 on the pics to!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Phil as always! :thumb:

Could you tell us a little more about this clear film you are using?
(e.g. brand, appr. cost and life span, adhesion issues, behavior regarding reflectivity, scratches, collisions etc.) 
thx


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Phil, enjoyed the detail


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job, very nice car that!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work,stunning motor.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice work
Congratulations


----------

